# why no human guy X furry girl!?



## bettsyboy (Aug 16, 2011)

and i'm not just talking about porn, but even than, i have not seen a single furry comic, porn or not, where a furry girl is "with" a human guy!
its always ALWAYS either a furry guy on a human girl, or a human and furry gay couple.
why not also have human men and furry girls getting it on? or at least having good relations.

this pisses me off constantly, with the complete lack of this coupling... what is so bad about human guys and furry girls!?

i have several ideas for human guyXfurry girl comics, and i would be honored if anyoner would even give them a try...

like these 3
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

in this universe, there was an experiment in Spain, an experiment to make infinite, clean energy, but there was another reaction.
this experiment opened a portal, a portal to another universe!
on the other side, there is a world completely different to our own, where furries are living in a fantasy-esque world.

soon, humans begin diplomatic relations with the furries, and in exchange for recipes for medicine and the such, humans were given rights to several huge ore deposits, so long as the furries get 10% of all the ore.

the male lead is the son of a human miner, who after running off into the woods to take a leak, he finds a furry girl, maybe a wolf, watching him.
he is startled at first and hostile, he scares her away, but every night, when coming home with his dad, he sees her.

soon, while taking in the stars one night, on the back porch of his dad's house, he spots her watching, but instead of scaring her away, he invites her in. from there, their friendship blosoms, eventually resulting in love.

in this plot, he encounters hate, voilence, bigotry and the such by the furry majority, even though he often thinks of abandoning that world, he stays for her.
needless to say, he also befriends several furries, like the girl's brother, and her shamhan mother, who even attemps to rape him at one point.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

in this plot, the humans and furries have been at war for over 3000 years, the humans have had the upper hand for the last 200 years with the rise of technology.

the female lead is a furry priestess, spreading her religion, but of course very few if any humans actually listen to her preaching.
disheartened, unsuccessful and homeless, she retires to a park bench that night.
that night, a gang of 5 humans and 2 furries ambush her and rape her horribly.
before its all over, another human steps in, and after a brief but firce fight, 3 of the gang members were ont he ground andher savior had a knife in his left arm, but the gang members ran, leaving 2 humans and a furry on the ground.

her savior takes her in, letting her live with him.
of course, this also results in romance and possibly sex in the future.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

in a fantasy world, where 2 great tribes, the feline furries and the lizard-furries have been at war.
but in this world, women are the warriors and hunters, while men are the farmers and builders.

one day, a Lioness hunting party encounter something weird, a strange device, alien-looking.
after a larger force is assembles, the lionesses soon find the source of these strange items, a group of stranded humans inside a huge cavern.

instead of killing them, the lionesses see extreme potential in this small, frail but unbelievably inteligent and adaptable species, and they take the humans under their protection.
the main plot is about a group of 3 human friends, and a troope of 8 Lionesses assigned to protect them, as they continue to dazzle them with not only their enginering skills, but their personalities, eventually, the humans and lionesses begin to cross-breed, they find hybrids coming from the mothers, humans with feline ears, eyes and tails.

but later, the Lizards catch wind of this, and they begin kidnapping humans, to experiment and learn from them.


________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


there, 3 plots for human male X furry female comics.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 16, 2011)

bettsyboy said:


> why not also have human men and furry girls getting it on? or at least having good relations.



Because God said so


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 16, 2011)

Its true it isn't as common. I am sure there are things out there though.


----------



## Rouz (Aug 16, 2011)

EWWWWWWWWwwwwwww a vagina!


----------



## Bliss (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm really turned on by your idea. 
:V


----------



## Xenke (Aug 16, 2011)

bettsyboy said:


> this pisses me off constantly, with the complete lack of this coupling... what is so bad about human guys and furry girls!?



Whoa whoa whoa. Chill your tits.

You'll survive without a specific type of "coupling".


----------



## Azerbaijan (Aug 16, 2011)

tl;dr

But I did once consider doing a mock-up comic called "My Girlfriend Is a Furry" based of my me and my non-furry boyfriend's relationship. 9_6


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 16, 2011)

Two kinds [/thread]


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 16, 2011)

I am wondering why this is so important to you that it deserved a forum thread, myself.


----------



## Corto (Aug 16, 2011)

Because the line between "quasi-bestiality disturbing furry stuff" and "just good old disturbing furry stuff" gets uncomfortably thinner?


----------



## bettsyboy (Aug 16, 2011)

woah i wasn't even expecting a response to this from anyone really.

i dunno why i find this important enough to go on a rant about it, i guess its because i have not seen this coupling in any comics so far..

Lizzie - which idea are you talking about there?

Azerbaijan - why not make that comic?

Rivlor - i'm just voicing my opinion and im putting out a few ideas which i have kept to myself for awhile now.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 16, 2011)

Go on e621 and type in "human."

You'll get plenty.


----------



## Corto (Aug 16, 2011)

bettsyboy said:


> woah i wasn't even expecting a response to this from anyone really.


General rule of thumb, if this is the mindset around your threads, spare us all and don't post the damn thing. This ain't a blog, mate, this is a forum, the whole idea is posting stuff that will generate replies and discussion. 

Nothing personal, see, only these kinda posts bother me. If you don't expect replies, why even post without the decency of at least using proper capitalization?


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not sure how to respond to this.

It's just so... _sad_.


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 16, 2011)

What does clean energy in Spain have to do with furries boning male homo sapiens?
Is that even an argument or are you trying to use some fictional story as the basis for something you desire?
Why do you type like a 6th grader?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 16, 2011)

What a rough life OP has if this is one of his main problems.

Also things I loved about the OP:

1) 3 overdone plots for stories.

2) "Lizard-furries"

3) This thread is all a subtle request for an artist to draw his shitty comic for free.


----------



## Thaily (Aug 16, 2011)

I saw a human guy x canine taur girl just today.
You need to complain less and look harder.


----------



## Ben (Aug 16, 2011)

You're really exerting this much anger over trends in_ furry art_ when there's real, actual issues to be upset about? Really?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 16, 2011)

I've seen a decent amount of human x furry chick.

Should probably be more common due to it being a fantasy for many furs.


----------



## BRN (Aug 16, 2011)

You're looking in the wrong places, OP.


----------



## Cavy (Aug 16, 2011)

To the OP, try again there are human guys and furry girls out there. Just keep looking.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 16, 2011)

OP: not looking hard enough

and I hate you


----------



## ryanleblanc (Aug 16, 2011)

OP you're a tad too worked up over this. Nonetheless, if you don't think there is enough of this type of coupling, then feel free to grab a pencil and paper or a computer and tablet and start drawing. "If the supply doesn't meet your demand, make your own supply." You already have some comic ideas, so stop being lazy expecting others to do your work for you and do it yourself. Oh, and lets not forget* CAPITALIZE *your sentences! Please, for the love of god, the more I read, the less respect I had for your argument and it's all because you didn't capitalize.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 16, 2011)

ryanleblanc said:


> "If the supply doesn't meet your demand, make your own supply."



Been there done that :3c

Also OP you should totally write that third one but swap the roles of the lizards and the lions kthxbye


----------



## Mentova (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope this is a troll goddamn


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 16, 2011)

Because you didn't commission it.


----------



## bettsyboy (Aug 16, 2011)

Devious Bane said:


> What does clean energy in Spain have to do with furries boning male homo sapiens?
> Is that even an argument or are you trying to use some fictional story as the basis for something you desire?
> Why do you type like a 6th grader?



its just something fictional to open the portal to the furry world. i could have just said "magic did it" or something like that.


----------



## bettsyboy (Aug 16, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hope this is a troll goddamn



yes and no.
at then time of writing the original post, i was just in one of those moods where even the slightest annoyance felt enormous.
i feel really, really stupid and inconsiderate looking back on it now.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 16, 2011)

Dear OP:

You can put multiple quotes in one post.  No need to make two separate posts to do so.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 16, 2011)

Human male + furry female exists in hentai a lot. If you haven't found any, clearly you're not looking hard enough. Stop crying and polish up your Googlefu.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 17, 2011)

It all goes back to "Little Red Riding Hood" in which the wolf is sometimes viewed as a possible love interest for the titular heroine. A gender-flipped version of that story would be awesome.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 17, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> It all goes back to "Little Red Riding Hood" in which the wolf is sometimes viewed as a possible love interest for the titular heroine. A gender-flipped version of that story would be awesome.



_Some times_?  Have you actually read Little Red Riding Hood?  That story is an allegory for rape.  There's no "some times" about it.  The moral being, (because all Grim's stories had a moral) if you are virgin don't talk to or trust men you don't know they will rape you.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Aug 19, 2011)

Yo, OP


Two Kinds

Furthia High

Cat Wife

Furry Girlfriend

Slightly Damned (If you count demons as furries)

Sequential art (Maybe)

Hell, Even e621 and pawsRU have this pairing. You just have to do that magical thing called "Look"


----------



## RogerCPeaks (Aug 20, 2011)

The Adventures of Huckleberry Ann by Jay Naylor has that kind of material. Google it.


----------



## Zoltea (Aug 21, 2011)

FA mainsite has journals if you aren't expecting discussion.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 21, 2011)

I've seen my share of it, sadly this fandom doesn't really surprise me anymore...


----------



## OutcastBOS (Aug 25, 2011)

As it was said before, Furthia High's human character is dating a female Lemur, so there you go.


----------



## Nomisluck (Sep 4, 2011)

I am for these ideas, the few human male x furry female comics are rare and far in between!


----------



## Cain (Sep 4, 2011)

TwoKinds is probably the best example of this. If you haven't heard of TwoKinds, you're not a -real- furry :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> TwoKinds is probably the best example of this. If you haven't heard of TwoKinds, you're not a -real- furry :V


THIS!^
I love the shit out of TwoKinds.


----------



## Arghos (Sep 4, 2011)

Well I dont know about comics, but my Sofurry account (Username Arghos) has quite a few stories with Human male/ Female furry pairings. I dont know why there aren't more to be honest.


----------



## AcediaXailem (Sep 4, 2011)

Because human boys are borin' to draw~ <3 Human girls make up for this in their shapeliness, 'course.


----------



## SacrificerPS3 (Sep 7, 2011)

Only Time I've seen it is in twokinds, but it is an interesting concept.  Maybe this thread is the beginning of many new ones!


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 7, 2011)

My Life With Fel, anyone?


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 7, 2011)

Because the Greeks and Romans did stuff like that and look what happened to them.


----------



## Vriska (Sep 9, 2011)

Op, you must be new.


----------



## thewall (Sep 9, 2011)

You are obviously new here.

First off, calm down.  If you want a comic like you described, DRAW IT YOURSELF.

Second of all, it is extremely difficult to pair off like that without a few people being disturbed.  You might be able to excuse it by stating the furries are still technicly human, but otherwise, no.  I have seen a few drawings with pairing off like that, so look harder.

Third, stop being a newfag.  I have gotten plenty of angry comments from everyone else for being a newfag not too long ago.  Don't make the same mistakes I did.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 9, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Second of all, it is extremely difficult to pair off like that without a few people being disturbed.



Why would it be disturbing?  Do people find anthropomorphic females getting on with human males disturbing?  If so I honestly was not aware that this was the case.  I don't find any more weird then if the roles were reversed.


----------



## thewall (Sep 9, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> Why would it be disturbing?  Do people find anthropomorphic females getting on with human males disturbing?  If so I honestly was not aware that this was the case.  I don't find any more weird then if the roles were reversed.



Why yes.  They are different species after all.  It is incredibly difficult to excuse that.  Unless it is something like the webcomic Imperial GELF, but some people will still be disturbed.


----------



## BRN (Sep 10, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Why yes.  They are different species after all.



Hi, this is the furry fandom.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 10, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Why yes.  They are different species after all.  It is incredibly difficult to excuse that.  Unless it is something like the webcomic Imperial GELF, but some people will still be disturbed.



OK.......... but you still haven't explained why it's more weird then anthropomorphic males getting it on with human females.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 10, 2011)

mike37 said:


> You are obviously new here.
> 
> First off, calm down.  If you want a comic like you described, DRAW IT YOURSELF.
> 
> ...



What? Your explanation makes no sense. YOU should stop being a newfag.


----------



## Citrakayah (Sep 11, 2011)

mike37 said:


> You are obviously new here.
> 
> First off, calm down.  If you want a comic like you described, DRAW IT YOURSELF.
> 
> ...


I hope you do realize that this is a fandom with far more fucked up things than "cross genus" relationships. Things such as vore, macro, watersports, cub, hyper, and inflation just to name a few.


----------



## thewall (Oct 12, 2011)

Citrakayah said:


> I hope you do realize that this is a fandom with far more fucked up things than "cross genus" relationships. Things such as vore, macro, watersports, cub, hyper, and inflation just to name a few.



Most people I know don't see it that way.  People are weird.


----------



## UrsuFmm (Oct 18, 2011)

Disturbing! 

I Love It! <3


----------

